# Modern day pizza ordering



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2017)

Sure isn't like it use to be:

[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- Hello! Gordon's Pizza? *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- No sir, it is Google Pizza. *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- So, I have the wrong number? *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- No sir, Google bought Gordon's Pizza. *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- OK. Take my order please ... *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- Well sir, you want the usual? *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- The usual? How do you know me? *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- According to your caller ID, the last 12 times, you ordered pizza with cheese, sausage, thick crust .. *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- OK! OK! That's it. *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- Sir, may I suggest to you this time ricotta cheese, arugula with sun-dried tomatoes? *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- No, I hate vegetables!*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- But your cholesterol is high! *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- How do you know? *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- Through the Lab subscriber's guide. We have the results of your blood tests for the last 7 years. *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- Okay, but I want my regular pizza, I already take medicine. *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- But sir, you have not taken your medicine regularly. Four months ago, you only purchased a box with 30 tablets at Drugsale Network. *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- I bought more from another drugstore. *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- It is not showing on your credit card. *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- I paid in cash. *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- But you did not withdraw that much cash according to your bank statement.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- I have other sources of cash. *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- This is not showing on your last Income-Tax return, unless you got it from an undeclared source. *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- WHAT THE HELL? Enough! I'm sick of Google, Facebook, Twitter, WhatsApp. I'm going to an Island without Wi-Fi or internet. *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*Where there are no cell phones or satellites to spy on me. *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- I understand sir, but you need to renew your passport, as it has expired 5 weeks ago!*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Heavy][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## terry123 (Jul 4, 2017)

That's about right.  I do enjoy going online and ordering from Papa Johns.  I mainly order during football season as if the Texans win we get 50% off.  Maybe we will have a better season and I can eat more pizza.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2017)

In Florida, we get 50% off on Mondays from Papa Jones. That's our pizza night.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 4, 2017)

Pappy said:


> [FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold][/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*- WHAT THE HELL? Enough! I'm sick of Google, Facebook, Twitter, WhatsApp. I'm going to an Island without Wi-Fi or internet. *[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]*Where there are no cell phones or satellites to spy on me. *[/FONT][/FONT]




Alright but,


----------

